# Really weird noises....snoring????



## jcottonl02 (Dec 26, 2011)

Benji makes really bizarre noises when he is asleep, and I just wanted to check to see if your buns do the same :/

It kind of sounds like an owl hooting- it's the only way I can describe it. I was asleep one night and woke up like, what the hell is that noise? Is it an owl? I looked outside, but no. Then I realised it was coming from Benji :/.

He makes them about once a week I would say, often accompanied by lots of head twitching and bobbing.

....

OKAY and he has literally just squeaked himself awake while I have been typing this. Like.....hoooooott.....muffle.....hoooooooottt..hoot..scuffle....HOOOOTTT...MMMEEEEPPPPP. Then I said BENJI?? And he woke up and started looking round the room confused.


Is this just dreaming? Or this indicative of something...worse? :/ I just tried to take a video but he half woke up and stopped doing it and I couldn't get close enough to him for the mobile to pick up the noises, but I'll try next time :/

He also makes bizarre squeaky noises when he drinks water from a bowl. It's really strange. It's not a squeak like a vocalisation but more like when you wipe your car windows with a squeedgie thing and it makes a weird sqwelchy squeak. 

He's had his molars done and he still does it, and the vets have obviously had a good look at his teeth so it can't be them ? :/


Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Dec 26, 2011)

I guess I should also add that the "hooting" is rhythmic....like snoring, so iinnnnn....ouuttt.....inn...Hooooottt....innn....hoooottt lol

So it must be? I really didn't think that bunnies dreamt to be honest. I always guessed they sort of....cat napped most of the time in a light sleep as they are prey animals so always need to be ready :/. Stupid? haha

Jen


----------



## buster2369 (Dec 26, 2011)

It's funny, I noticed my rabbit doing the same thing when I got him. I noticed he only does it when his nose isn't moving. It sounds like a "whistle" or an owl hooting like you described. He only does it when he is relaxed/sleeping. I haven't taken him to the vet yet but I thought there could be a problem with his respiratory system. I also noticed buster kind of twitches too. Maybe he is dreaming... It sounds really cute but I am also concerned :bunnyheart


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 26, 2011)

often (in all animals) when the body relaxes, so do the muscles in the upper airway which can cause odd noises during sleep or as were all familiar with, snoring. Sounds more like something in the upper airway that is more then likely just relaxation.


----------



## BunnyButter (Dec 26, 2011)

This is the first link I found, and it isn't from a blatant scientific source, but it says that bunnies do experience REM sleep, so they dream.

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/rabbits-dream-1.htm


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 27, 2011)

:laugh: All this time I thought it was just me and the dogs.


----------



## MagPie (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooooh I dunno about the hooting haha That just sounds funny.

Anyway I do know they have REM. Harvey does it when he's really relaxed. We'll be watching TV and I see his eyes start to close. Next his head starts to relax and drops. Hahah by the time he's really out, he's on his side with his ears, eye lids, nose and lips twitching. Cutest thing really. My cats do the same thing when they go into a deep sleep. In fact Merlin sometimes growls in his sleep so I figure he's dreaming about something. Of course it doesn't last long, Harvey will pop up a few seconds later, give me a sleepy look like he meant to do that. Then he's off and running.


----------

